# Spring 2022 Memory Lane Wise Lock Keys.



## catfish (Mar 24, 2022)

If anyone going to the spring Memory Lane, or Monroe swap meets has a wise lock in need of a key, let me know. If a bunch of people need keys, I will bring them with me. I have add about 30 keys since last year. 

  Catfish


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes X2 !


----------



## JOEL (Mar 27, 2022)

I am bringing mine again this year. Had it last year and forgot...


----------



## MBlue6 (Mar 27, 2022)

I will bring mine.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

Here is a tip for anyone bringing a lock. 

It is good to lube up your lock before you start. These locks have been sitting like this for a long time. And some times the internals are frozen. Or packed with dirt.

Lube it up now with some WD 40 or PB Blaster


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 17, 2022)

I have one I will bring!


----------



## soulshine73 (Apr 24, 2022)

i could use a key as well


----------



## catfish (Apr 24, 2022)

soulshine73 said:


> i could use a key as well



Bring your lock


----------

